# Argh, men!



## rednecktxgirl (Aug 17, 2007)

I got the same attitude from one of the guys at a hunting store here. When I took my bow in to get it fitted to me & a few extras he literally told me he couldn't do it without my husband so he could fit it to HIM! I told him the bow was mine he laughed at me & said he hasn't fit one for a woman I told him fit it like a guy with a 26" draw. & bite me since it is the only one with in a close distance I didn't want to drive to dallas so I delt with the little SOB.


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

oh no they didnt.....those boys need to learn us girls deserve the same respect the guys do


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*guess i am lucky*

the bow shop that i am closet to is a man and wife owened mom and pop shop and she bow shoots also! but i would sure would be talking the managment about the attitude you recived while trying to shop there. then explain to them that you are putting out by the word of mouth :secret: about the attitude toward women...and if it is a local shop like a mom and pop store go to his wife i am sure she would put a end to the disrespect toward women. I hate it when men talk down to me or other women, even if we are new to the sport or anything we still deserve respect!


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

I delt with it plenty when I first started shooting in my town. Now everyone in the archery shops around here know me and I do get the respect that I deserve but when I am not in my town and I go elsewhere it is the same story. Let me tell you a little story about the other night.

Thursday night was the Whitetails Unlimited banquet here in Lincoln. They were selling 60 tickets for $20.00 a pop for an archery package. In the package you got.

your choice of 2008 Bowtech bows
a blind
2 chairs
bowcase
camo dufflebag
camo water bottle
knife
saw
scent killer
deer supplements
blueberry cake and someother small items

Well guess who won? ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

All night long I had men walking up to me asking me "what are you going to do with all that stuff? If I talk to your husband do you think he would sell me this or that?" OK everyone...my husband does not hunt. It was not his package. I am the archer in the family. I was not happy to say the least. Then when the live auction came up we bought a hog/Aoudad hunt to Texas and you can take up to 12 people. For the rest of the night men were coming up to us patting my husband on the back telling him how much fun HE was going to have and then looking at me saying " they have a nice swimming pool there in you want to lay around and sun tan all day long" GIVE ME A BREAK! I was quick to put them all in there places.

My point is I think most of us ladies deal with this issue and it wont get any better tell we get more ladies involved in the sport of archery. Do not let them treat you like that in any store. I would never put up with that kind of treatment.


----------



## NitroJunkie (Jul 10, 2007)

All ya can do is forgive their ignorance, and in some instances shoot the pants off em!!! And of course don't give shops w/ employees like that your business. But relax gals, we aren't all like that :wink:


----------



## hkymoose (Jul 5, 2007)

I didn't think I was the only one with these problems! lol
Well, I did find a local shop that does help woemn and that's where I'm gonna get the rest of the stuff for my bow. It's unfortunate though that they are not a Hoyt dealer.:sad: Oh well, at least they know that women are coming up in archery and treat us as an equal! 
You know, I expect that kind of attitude on the course, not in a bow shop where they make a living on word of mouth.:thumbs_do 
BabyBow- Good for you winning all that stuff! You shouldn't have to take that crap "Let your husband know I want this and that". Why can't some guys just accept that we like guys sports? I get it with salmon fishing too. I can't wait to get back up north where I'm treated a little differently. I guess I got spoiled! LOL
BTW-I know not all guys are ignorant like that, Parker. Actually, I've been having a guy help me get set up the right way. He's totally for women archers. I don't want this to sound like I'm bashing men in general, I just don't think it's right how these two shops treat women.


----------



## NitroJunkie (Jul 10, 2007)

Like I said on a previous thread, I know ladies who can out work, out shoot and out do some of those guys who think like that, so they should just keep the smart remarks and "I know more than you" attitude to themselves. Some get the same attitude in auto parts stores, hardware stores or anything that is assumed by the idiots that only a man can do. I just don't like people passin judgement, be it towards a male or female. I have a lot of female friends and just seem to jive better w/ gals even though my two best friends are guys. Still, we as people can choose to turn our business somewhere we don't get judged or ignored and also we can plain choose not to associate with people like that and come to think of it, why would we want to??? We archers need to stick together, male or female so maybe some dudes need an attitude adjustment. I think it's pretty sad they don't see it that way, when we share a common interest and passion for this sport


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

Try Spot Shooter Archery in Holly, MI. I know they will not treat you that way. 

PM me if you would like more information.

-Andrew


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

That's too bad that some of you were treated _that way. It would make me mad too and I probably wouldn't keep my mouth shut about it either!!! I do have to compliment the guys and many of the shops in our area. As far as I know, they don't treat women that way and seem to truly want to help us out. _ Hopefully in the future you won't run into any more jerks.


----------



## Soul Stripper (Aug 24, 2006)

How sad, if I were a employee at any shop I would trample male customers to get to a lady. Who wants to deal with bearded ole goats all the time ?:nixon:


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Sorry to butt into the ladies group but.... I would seriously give thought to seeing all the responses that you get to this thread, printing it out and mailing it to the manager of the store. Perhaps then they might clue in.

If I had seen that happen in a store I was shopping in I would have corralled the little snot and told him my wallet and I will be following the lady out and to the next store.


----------



## nwaoutdoorsman (Jun 18, 2007)

Sorry you ladies experience such things. I cant help everyone out, but I will say that I recently bought my wife a Hoyt Selena at The Legendary Sportsman in Harrison, AR and they were first class all the way. They worked with her for 3 hours setting her up and showing her how to shoot. It was her first bow and she loves it. To notch guys who will treat you right if anyone is in this area that is looking for a great shop.


----------



## Pat Miller (Oct 27, 2006)

rednecktxgirl said:


> I got the same attitude from one of the guys at a hunting store here. When I took my bow in to get it fitted to me & a few extras he literally told me he couldn't do it without my husband so he could fit it to HIM! I told him the bow was mine he laughed at me & said he hasn't fit one for a woman I told him fit it like a guy with a 26" draw. & bite me since it is the only one with in a close distance I didn't want to drive to dallas so I delt with the little SOB.



Dang girl! Where are you shopping....There's a GREAT bowshop in Farmersville Tx with a bowtech and PRO that would treat you as an equal!
He shoots for the Matthews Team (PRO) and they are just a joy to visit with and shoot with. Called North Texas Archery right on HWY 380 in Farmersville!


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hate to but in but I think its just screwed up. I would go talk to the sorry suckers manger and demand some kinda reimbursement for having to deal with an idiot. I've had women work on my bows and have been out shot by women too many times. Most of ya'll are just as good or better then alot of the whiny crybaby men at some of the shoots I've been to.


----------



## hkymoose (Jul 5, 2007)

I talked to a friend on the phone tonight and explained to him how I was treated. He couldn't believe it. He said that's what happens because I didn't use the local store up north! lol Up there I know I would have been treated alot better.
One point I forgot to mention, it was the owner who ordered/sold my bow to me. Well, I noticed that my bow was maxed out when I picked it up. I didn't know that is how they come. I asked the guy if all bows came like that. His response, "Being that the limbs are completely tightened down, that doesn't mean it's maxed out. When they are tightened down, that's the lowest poundage setting." So, I said, "You're telling me that when you crank down limbs on a bow, you're lightening the draw weight?" He said, "Yep, that should be something you know!"
My friend thought that was pretty funny......
All I have to say, is I learned my lesson. I know not all guys are like this, and it's unfortunate that these guys will lose some business over it. 
I am glad to see guys responding to this thread like they are. I wanna thank all those gentlemen who treat women as an equal in their bow shops. :hello2: Us ladies greatly appriciate it!!!


----------



## Ashley (Aug 12, 2007)

*I agree*

Yeah, that is so dumb how women are viewed as inferior in this area. I went into a bow shop with my boyfriend and I was still treated "like a girl". The sales person who was helping us could hardly figure out what he needed to do with a woman in the shop. He basically stumbled over himself and then decided to get his act together. (We went in there to get my drawlength measured and to look at a few bows for my upcoming Christmas present.) I mean, they were helpful but I could tell that *they* were uncomfortable with *me* in the bowshop. I'm 18 years old and when they were measuring my drawlength they asked my age to see if I would grow anymore. I told them and the whole shop broke out in laughter... Except for my boyfriend and I and we were like "what the hell..." 

I think the absolute funniest part about the whole situation was that he never addressed his questions to me, even though I was standing right there. He said "If she were mine, I would ...blah blah blah". I was like...:mg:

Anyway, I wanted to let y'all know that you're not alone. I can relate to your frustrations.


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

I work at a local archery shop here in Okc. When I see a female come through the door im first to greet them and help them. I think its awesome that females are taking up this sport.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I think almost every woman has been there at least once, if not several times.

My husband and I went out of town yesterday and stopped in two different shops, the first has a pretty good sized archery section and we go there quite a bit, well, the guy behind the counter finally spoke 'at' me. I told my husband after we left that I absolutely did not like going in there. The next shope we went to we had never been in before and the owner spoke 'to' me. I told my husband that makes all the difference in the world.

A woman's money is just as green as a man's. Just because we may not shoot 60 or 70 pounds does not mean that we are not just as serious about this sport as they are. It will always be a battle but we will prevail!!

Shoot strong!!


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

Its pretty crappy when that happens. But try being on the other side of the counter. It can get real fun. Guys will come in and not want to deal with me because i am a woman. "Well when will your husband be here?" So i give em a rough idea and they come back and my husband gives em an earful and the choice to deal with me or go elsewhere. One day my brother-in-law was behind the counter building some arrows and 2 guys come in that haven't been in before and I greeted them, they said they were just looking. Well they decided they had some questions and came up to my brother in law and started asking him. It was a great day...He said, "man I don't know you need to ask Jen its her shop. The only thing I know how to do is make my own arrows. She does everything else for me." There jaws dropped and they were flustered. 
I like going to archery sections of other stores and looking around. I was at Cabelas in Dundee MI last fall. I was thinking of getting a new bow. I am a lefty and we only stock one or two lefty bows (cause there are only 2 of us in the world i am sure of it)  They had a Diamond Justice 60lb. I was like right on i can shoot one and see if i want to order one. I took my number, waited 30 something minutes and told the guy that i wanted to shoot the bow. He say "you cant." I was like what? Why? He said you won't be able to draw it. I started laughing. I said get the bow set the draw length to 28" get me a release and an arrow and let me shoot it. Well I will but i just don't think you will be able to and that drawlength will be too long. I said fine just get me the stuff. About that time my husband walked up. He started laughing. I shot the bow a couple of times said thank you and spoke with his boss. I think he was the unhappy one at the end of the day. I have learned you can't take it personal. Just screw with em its more fun. 

Jen


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

*just keep shootin!*

I love my wife's attitude about life in general. She has always said anything a man can do i can do better! She doesn't have a bad attitude, just a fiery spirit that makes me proud! She actually thinks she can do anything a man can, but at the same time she's still very much a woman! That spirit is one reason i love her! So don't worry to much about what others think, just have fun! Many women shooters actually become better than most men because they will listen to a good shooter and learn, while most men tend to be stubborn. This helps them to not start out with bad shooting habits in the first place. Find a shop that will help you, watch and learn from good shooters, then shoot straight!


----------



## Bob H in NH (Aug 20, 2002)

We're not all idiots like that, but I have seen it, my wife and I use to help out in a shop and people would walk past her to ask me questions! Most of the time I would turn them back to her as the expert, some just walked out rather than get shooting advice or tuning help from a woman. Jerks, she's a better bow tuner than me!


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*Holy smokes!!*

As a guy who happened to be captured by the thread, I almost feel the need to apologize for our dumb arses! 

I would think, as difficult as it is for most 'pro' shops to remain in business these days, that they would be bending over backwards to provide assistance to anyone who happened to stumble through the door! Especially instead of thinking they have a knack for psychology and trying to size people up when they enter rather than going to see if they can answer questions or possibly even make a sale that they otherwise wouldn't have gotten. I've never understood that, and the typical collective arrogance of most shop owners and employees. And I REALLY hate to see that they do that to women, because, unlike guys who will go and kill time and window shop, women (at least the one's that I know in archery) don't dilly-dally. They're buyers! Most women these days are busy as h*ll, and if they took the time out of their schedule to go in, they're in NEED of something and not just there to shoot the breeze and get slapped on the butt. :tongue:

Sorry to butt into the ladies' thread, but I've been in stores where you haven't been taken care of, and it really is a shame. And for those in north Texas, I hate to admit it, but we have some of the WORST! So, I'd like to apologize on the behalf of my fellow swine...:wink:


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

*we are not all the same*

I for one have a lot of respect for women archers & women in general;

PLEASE don't place ALL MEN in the same boat, I agree with some of the post as far as not giving them your bussines, but not before talking to the manager or shop owner AND voicing your displeasure at the ranges.


----------



## goatranch (Sep 11, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your experience. People don't realize what they are doing when they treat people/women like that.

I have known women in the archery and gun industires that know plenty about their business. Maybe more than men.


Note to men: Becareful, the girls may know more about things than you do AND the just might put you in your place. If your lucky, thats ALL they'll do.

Don't take me wrong here...there is nothing cooler than a women that REALLY knows her stuff.


----------



## letemgrow (Dec 18, 2004)

Sorry to hear about that............I know plenty of women that know their stuff when it comes to bowhunting and shooting in general. If someone comes in and buys something or is waiting help them out any way you can. Do not downgrade them no matter who they are, they are a paying customer.

If someone really does not know what they are doing then help them out.


----------



## mn_huntergirl (Jul 10, 2007)

I totally understand the frustration. I want to give credit to the shop I bought my bow at and go to practice at, Bwana Archery in St Paul. They're awsome, very friendly and answer all my questions no matter how silly. They helped me get set up and gave me tips on shooting (how not to wack my arm!!:tongue. I love going in there, as for looking at anything at local chain sports stores...I might as well forget it or have my man with.


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

I know I've had this happen to me. But I just take my business elsewhere after mentioning it to the owner/manager. No matter what, I think we're always going to be challenged on our capabilities. So I just do what I know I can do.

*Smile quietly after some jerk gives some "quick" remarks about girls in archery. Then shoot the X off the target and provide him with some humility.*


----------



## Bow_Rep (Sep 14, 2006)

In Wisconsin, women always get treated before the man and with complete respect too!

It's mainly because most of them are rather large and would kick someone's arse if they did otherwise. It's a wonder that we have a sustaining birth rate around here as nasty as some of them are...


----------



## hkymoose (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks to all for the nice replys. 
I went and checked out another shop today. Let's just say how pleased I was! I was treated very well. Talked to some of the other shooters in there too. They were familiar with the people I now(which makes me feel very comfortable), not pushy, but very helpful! I'm going back in on Firday to get my bow set up, they're gonna be putting my arrows together so I should be ready to shoot when I leave there!
Again, I'm not dogging men in general. I have met alot of nice gentlemen since getting back into archery! Lots of nice shop owners too! I just needed to vent and wanted to make sure that I wasn't the only one that had problems like this.:wink:


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Wow, that is just rude and ignorant. Funny though at the Env. Ed. Camp I worked at this summer, run by our state Dept. of Env. Conservation, we had campers the last week and me and one of the other female counselors were doing fishing supervision and fixing kids poles. The one boy is like "Where are the guys?" This is like...a guys job isn't it." Let's just say we told him otherwise in a polite way,lol. He was only like 12-14! He got sent home later in the week though for throwing dirt in a kid's face.


----------



## GirlsHunt 2 (Dec 23, 2006)

*My trip to Bass Pro*

Last year before Turkey season, I went with my boyfriend to Bass Pro looking to buy a Shot gun. I walked up to the gun counter, while looking around a member of the Bass pro Staff walked past me like I wasn't even there. Then, to my disbelieve another walked past, and another. I had money in my pocket to purchase a gun, but the longer I was there.....o was I getting mad, they just walked past and look at me. When my boyfriend walked up to me, the "red light "came on and wham bam, one of the staff stopped. If I hadn't been a lady, I would have told him where to put the guns on the wall, instead I held my lip and just said " after standing and waiting for almost 10 mins, I see nothing here that I would buy." Then off I went straight to the manager and let him have for his stupid *&%(#^@:set1_STOOGE2:
staff that didnt make a sell that day. Men think women are Less than Human, when it comes to us crossing into there world. I shoot 3-d archery, hunt turkey, deer and one day "I WILL KILL A BEAR", so as for all the men who are behind the counters and think we, us ladies, cant hunt or shoot archery. Watch out, cause like my t-shirt says" AS A MATTER OF FACT I DO HUNT LIKE A GIRL" and I like it..........Woman Rule and men are scared that we can out shoot them. O by the way I now own a Charles Daily 12g., pump shooting 3 inch mag shells, NO THANKS TO BASS PRO.:wink:


----------



## JLorenti (Mar 17, 2004)

*I get angry...*

when i hear things like what happened to you.
I walked into an archery shop with my daughter brittany one day out of out state. We walked in and I told the clerk we would like to do some shooting. We were actually on our way to a major national target tournament a couple of years ago. i walked in and there were two guys obviously hunters with the equipment they were shooting,(Nothing agaisnt hunters i am one myself and proud of it) shooting on a couple of the bays. i noticed that they were laughing looking at brittany, obviously with their body language ,they were saying hey look at this young girl what is she doing even shooting in our range. It was an 20 yard range . i noticed that the two ******** were having a hard time keeping it in the yellow on their single spot type target.Not shooting well to say the least.
Well i put up a three spot target that I had with us. i put brittany right next to the two jokers. Oh they got the biggest kick out of that. They started really shooting then getting a few in the yellow. Well they laughed the whole time until Brittany shot her first three arrows.She had been shooting at practice 575-580's at the time on the NAA three spot 40cm target.
Brittany shot her first three arrows a 30!. The range attendant called a clear line and the three of them walked down to pull their arrows.
Guess what ,there wasn't any laughing going on any more. In fact the two jokers HAD to stop shooting because they couldn't save face in front of the range attendant and this little girl who was kicking their a**.
it was the funniest thing.I had a little chuckle myself then. At the end of Brittanys practice we paid the attendant and was leaving the range when one of the two came over to me and asked who brittany was. I said that was my daughter her name is brittany and she is on the Jr. United States Archery team. I said hey I guess girls can shoot too ! He said She sure can.
They wished brittany alot of luck at the tournament we were headed to and we left.
I'm relaying this story because my point is let your love of archery, your knowledge of archery and your shooting ability shine through no matter what treatment you get from the few jerks still out there and in the long run you will get the utmost of respect that you certainly deserve.

Good luck
Get together with a great shop and give them your business and get the treatment you deserve as a fellow archer. 
Good Luck with your shootin'
Congrats on your new bow, shoot it in good health, and kick the boys A**.

have fun
Joe Lorenti


----------



## rcr7mm (Jun 14, 2006)

*bad to categorize*

Men think women are Less than Human, when it comes to us crossing into there world. I shoot 3-d archery, hunt turkey, deer and one day "I WILL KILL A BEAR", so as for all the men who are behind the counters and think we, us ladies, cant hunt or shoot archery. Watch out, cause like my t-shirt says" AS A MATTER OF FACT I DO HUNT LIKE A GIRL" and I like it..........Woman Rule and men are scared that we can out shoot them. O by the way I now own a Charles Daily 12g., pump shooting 3 inch mag shells, NO THANKS TO BASS PRO.
Sorry, My wife hunts; my wife outshoots me at 3d's ;and my wife has killed a bear(graduation present). and I could not be happier. Do I wish i could beat her at 3d you bet! Am I threathened because she does NO WAY. I think it is GREAT! I can understand your feeling but let's face it Bass pro is no PRO shop execpt possibly on the fishing end. I hope the women involvement in the Hunting/Fishing /Outdors keeps growing. You have made it a long way Baby. Want proof ok at least the manufacturers have begun targeting women hunters. There has never been a better selection of bows,clothing designed especially for women ever, and it will keep growing. I sympathize with all that have been treated as inferiors at shops but after listening to the description of the limbs backed down all the way is minimum poundage i call into question the veracity of this so called PRO shop. Sorry if I overstepped my bounds by posting here. But as a male with both my wife and daughter both heavily involved in 3d's, hunting, fishing ,and proud of it I felt a comment was in line. By the way I think there are lot more males with my feelings than the other way around; look a the posts here from Guys wanting to get there woman involved or aking how to get them involved. Sorry you found the worst of us.


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

My apologies to the ladies,Yes there are some real jerks out there but they don't limit themselves to the remarks directed to you but thay are the same one that will bash anybody they can for shooting this bow or that one,etc etc.I've seen it here in Archery,out on the road on bikes,out in the woods camping or fishing.......Just keep doing what you do best and let the little jerks do what they do best, then laff away.
Dave


----------



## Pat Miller (Oct 27, 2006)

Men think women are Less than Human, when it comes to us crossing into there world. I shoot 3-d archery, hunt turkey, deer and one day "I WILL KILL A BEAR", so as for all the men who are behind the counters and think we, us ladies, cant hunt or shoot archery. Watch out, cause like my t-shirt says" AS A MATTER OF FACT I DO HUNT LIKE A GIRL" and I like it..........Woman Rule and men are scared that we can out shoot them. 

My apologies to you Ladies for having run across some Neanderthals that acted this way ......... I take offense at being lumped into that bracket at all.
Please think and write your feelings more carefully in the future.


----------



## NitroJunkie (Jul 10, 2007)

harleyryder said:


> My apologies to the ladies,Yes there are some real jerks out there but they don't limit themselves to the remarks directed to you but thay are the same one that will bash anybody they can for shooting this bow or that one,etc etc.I've seen it here in Archery,out on the road on bikes,out in the woods camping or fishing.......Just keep doing what you do best and let the little jerks do what they do best, then laff away.
> Dave


Yep, pretty much. I like to keep it just that simple too. No use wasting too much time or energy on getting angry or letting the few bad apples spoil it for us gentlemen as a whole. I especially don't like to see women get a bad impression and then get defensive and feel like they have to "prove us guys wrong" or "show us up" when most of us don't feel like we're better shooters just because we are guys. I think for the most part we're glad to see the ladies who have a real fire for the sport. I'm hoping that the male ego freaks are not going to give bad first impressions to beginning women archers because I feel like this would turn a lot of them off to the whole sport in general and that would be a shame. Archery would thirve on a much bigger scale if we could get more women involved and get rid of the stereotypes on US as men that these jerks create. So here's to hoping that you gals that are already into the sport will try and get as many involved as possible, be it a man, woman or child. It's important for the future of archery!!!


----------



## hkymoose (Jul 5, 2007)

JLorenti said:


> when i hear things like what happened to you.
> I walked into an archery shop with my daughter brittany one day out of out state. We walked in and I told the clerk we would like to do some shooting. We were actually on our way to a major national target tournament a couple of years ago. i walked in and there were two guys obviously hunters with the equipment they were shooting,(Nothing agaisnt hunters i am one myself and proud of it) shooting on a couple of the bays. i noticed that they were laughing looking at brittany, obviously with their body language ,they were saying hey look at this young girl what is she doing even shooting in our range. It was an 20 yard range . i noticed that the two ******** were having a hard time keeping it in the yellow on their single spot type target.Not shooting well to say the least.
> Well i put up a three spot target that I had with us. i put brittany right next to the two jokers. Oh they got the biggest kick out of that. They started really shooting then getting a few in the yellow. Well they laughed the whole time until Brittany shot her first three arrows.She had been shooting at practice 575-580's at the time on the NAA three spot 40cm target.
> Brittany shot her first three arrows a 30!. The range attendant called a clear line and the three of them walked down to pull their arrows.
> ...


Great story Joe! Thanks for sharing! It sounds like your Daughter, Brittany can kick some boy butt!
Yes, I am not going to let a couple of buttheads ruin my love for archery. For me, archery is a way for me to forget about life for a while and just have fun. 
As far as kickin' some boys A**, lol I donno if I'll ever be that good. I just like going to shoots to.....shoot! LOL For some friendly competition!


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*I agree...*



Pat Miller said:


> Men think women are Less than Human, when it comes to us crossing into there world. I shoot 3-d archery, hunt turkey, deer and one day "I WILL KILL A BEAR", so as for all the men who are behind the counters and think we, us ladies, cant hunt or shoot archery. Watch out, cause like my t-shirt says" AS A MATTER OF FACT I DO HUNT LIKE A GIRL" and I like it..........Woman Rule and men are scared that we can out shoot them.
> 
> My apologies to you Ladies for having run across some Neanderthals that acted this way ......... I take offense at being lumped into that bracket at all.
> Please think and write your feelings more carefully in the future.


I was moved by all the posts until this one. It sounded more like a 'girl power' rant than the quorum "Hey, please address us with the same respect you show to your fellow men." ONe approach will gain that respect, and one, clearly...won't.


----------



## GirlsHunt 2 (Dec 23, 2006)

*opps sorry guys*

If you would reread my post, I clearly stated that it was, only the venting of my feelings toward the"GUYS BEHIND THE COUNTER." Geezzz, not to all guys, mine, gives me all the support a woman could ask for and most of the men at our Archery club, they would rather shoot with me, cause as they say," woman listen and want to do better". So get over it, Bass Pro is not a pro shop, but for what I was doing at that time, it was the place I needed to be. When I look back at the times "men" not all "men" have treated me, and other women, like we are just something to look at, not anything to be heard, I just want to scream:fuming:. Yeah I'm glad wives and daughters, are shooting 3-d and hunting and out doing some men, "trust me there, we will never be as good as some", but guys come on, you know Im right. Some men feel we ladies belong at home not in the woods. SOOOO, yes a little girl power, never hurt no one, until NOW......"AS A MATTER OF FACT I DO HUNT LIKE A GIRL"..... and SHOOT 3-D ARCHERY LIKE ONE TO....


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

Wile_E_Coyote said:


> I was moved by all the posts until this one. It sounded more like a 'girl power' rant than the quorum "Hey, please address us with the same respect you show to your fellow men." ONe approach will gain that respect, and one, clearly...won't.


So!! you agree do ya. Well Mr. Coyote, you and Pat Miller need to read a little more carefully before you make your remarks, and to take only a portion of her post and to twist it into making others believe that she's bashing all men is a little irresponsible on ya'lls part, don't ya think.  So let's don't be so sensitive, "and do a package check" make sure your still hanging. OH!! by the way, you might be wondering why i'am defending her so strongly. I'am the boy friend she mentioned. I was there, and stood not more than 20 feet away watching her at the counter. I was pretending to be looking at gun cases but i was really watching her cause i was excited about her buying her first gun and i knew how excited she was to be buying it. And i wanted to see her do it on her own. All i got to see was all that excitement come crashing down around you cause some a**hole's, just walked up and down, back and forth, past her, and her standing right at the counter with her elbows on the counter and her purse in front of her. The same two guy's passed her by 3 times and this went on for about 8 to 10 minutes. So after me saying how crazy this was i walk up to the counter and within 10 seconds of me standing there, one of the guy's walk up and asked me if they could help me. Not only did i say no i said h*ll no. Not to mention how Girl'sHunt 2 reemed out the manger. So yall want to talk about respect and male bashing, i think after that, she has just a little right to. And Pat Miller what difference does it make if bass pro is a pro shop or not, the issue is why do certain men treat women like they are morons when it comes to outdoor sports and adventure. From what i see about the majority of the Ladies on here, they know what they are talking about when it comes to archery/hunting, and i for sure, can vouche for GirlsHunt 2, cause i taught her. I deeply apologize to everyone, for this statement i made. Its just nobody should have the excitement and pride, Girl'sHunt 2 was having at that time to be obliterated by some terd at any store, just cause she is a women. And that's all i got to say about that. :darkbeer:


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*Dude, you've got to be kidding me...*



DBiggers said:


> So!! you agree do ya. Well Mr. Coyote, you and Pat Miller need to read a little more carefully before you make your remarks, and to take only a portion of her post and to twist it into making others believe that she's bashing all men is a little irresponsible on ya'lls part, don't ya think.  So let's don't be so sensitive, "and do a package check" make sure your still hanging. OH!! by the way, you might be wondering why i'am defending her so strongly. I'am the boy friend she mentioned. I was there, and stood not more than 20 feet away watching her at the counter. I was pretending to be looking at gun cases but i was really watching her cause i was excited about her buying her first gun and i knew how excited she was to be buying it. And i wanted to see her do it on her own. All i got to see was all that excitement come crashing down around you cause some a**hole's, just walked up and down, back and forth, past her, and her standing right at the counter with her elbows on the counter and her purse in front of her. The same two guy's passed her by 3 times and this went on for about 8 to 10 minutes. So after me saying how crazy this was i walk up to the counter and within 10 seconds of me standing there, one of the guy's walk up and asked me if they could help me. Not only did i say no i said h*ll no. Not to mention how Girl'sHunt 2 reemed out the manger. So yall want to talk about respect and male bashing, i think after that, she has just a little right to. And Pat Miller what difference does it make if bass pro is a pro shop or not, the issue is why do certain men treat women like they are morons when it comes to outdoor sports and adventure. From what i see about the majority of the Ladies on here, they know what they are talking about when it comes to archery/hunting, and i for sure, can vouche for GirlsHunt 2, cause i taught her. I deeply apologize to everyone, for this statement i made. Its just nobody should have the excitement and pride, Girl'sHunt 2 was having at that time to be obliterated by some terd at any store, just cause she is a women. And that's all i got to say about that. :darkbeer:


Are you 12 years old? If you'd feel so inclined to reread the previous posts, every woman who posted on here has maintained a calm demeanor and delivered scenarios and simply asked to be treated equally as archers. The aforementioned post was an emotional rant (intended or not) that has been construed as poor delivery, even if the message was the same and with good merit. 

And after having read your post, I now see why you may be experiencing difficulty in grasping the very reason we had slight objections to the underlying theme. Thank you for making my previous point...you just did the same thing.


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

Wile_E_Coyote said:


> Are you 12 years old? If you'd feel so inclined to reread the previous posts, every woman who posted on here has maintained a calm demeanor and delivered scenarios and simply asked to be treated equally as archers. The aforementioned post was an emotional rant (intended or not) that has been construed as poor delivery, even if the message was the same and with good merit.
> 
> And after having read your post, I now see why you may be experiencing difficulty in grasping the very reason we had slight objections to the underlying theme. Thank you for making my previous point...you just did the same thing.


WELL!! are'nt you just a master of the english language. And no "Big Boy" i'am far from 12 years of age. Why do you and most men, and yes i've done it a time or two myself, but why is it when a women has an issue over what a man has done to them, and like you, always seem to call it an emotional rant. You "Big Boy" should be working behind the counter at bass pro yourself. Cause without saying it directly you, by the words you choose, have the same regard to women as they do, oh master of the english language. So poor delivery or not, your right about one thing, she had a right to her so called, "emotional rant" As she is new to archerytalk, if her delivery was'nt in a calm demeanor as some of the other ladies that posted here, "OOOOOP'S. And as i "aforementioned" get your panties out of a wad and cut her some freak'in slack. Answer me this, what are you going to do if your wife or girlfriend (if you have either) goes into a place and gets treated in the same fashion. Will you tell her she is emotionally ranting, or are you going to stand by her when someone else is accusing her of emotionally ranting, when she has perfect right to.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*Apparently...*



DBiggers said:


> WELL!! are'nt you just a master of the english language. And no "Big Boy" i'am far from 12 years of age. Why do you and most men, and yes i've done it a time or two myself, but why is it when a women has an issue over what a man has done to them, and like you, always seem to call it an emotional rant. You "Big Boy" should be working behind the counter at bass pro yourself. Cause without saying it directly you, by the words you choose, have the same regard to women as they do, oh master of the english language. So poor delivery or not, your right about one thing, she had a right to her so called, "emotional rant" As she is new to archerytalk, if her delivery was'nt in a calm demeanor as some of the other ladies that posted here, "OOOOOP'S. And as i "aforementioned" get your panties out of a wad and cut her some freak'in slack. Answer me this, what are you going to do if your wife or girlfriend (if you have either) goes into a place and gets treated in the same fashion. Will you tell her she is emotionally ranting, or are you going to stand by her when someone else is accusing her of emotionally ranting, when she has perfect right to.


...this is falling on deaf ears, so this will be the last time I 'feed the animals' by posting about this. The point was that she had a very compelling story, but that she seemed to be emotionally ranting and male-bashing, rather than calmly describing her experience. I did notice that she added a bit of supplemental info in a subsequent post that explained things perfectly, which was great. It got her point across, and allowed people to see that she was indeed not on the attack for all members of the male population, and that lended additional credence to her stories. Even with her first post, I regret that she was treated the way she was, that was never an issue. The trouble was, rather than addressing the problem, _through her first post_ she seemed to have tunnel vision regarding guys in general. I have no doubt that she's a wonderful person who was treated with disrespect, that was never an issue; and at no time was it ever conveyed to here that her experiences had no merit and, in essence, were unimportant. She provided some clarification in a second post that clearly stated her point, and deserves a response of acknowledgement. Unfortunately, I can't do that, because I'm spending the time addressing another bout of ranting. 

Enjoy your day, sir. 

To the starter of the original thread, I apologize for the sidetrack. The original intent was to at least provide a slight rebuttle for us. I had no idea I'd be trying to save us from ourselves...

Back to topic...


----------



## Sizzler (May 25, 2007)

DBiggers said:


> WELL!! are'nt you just a master of the english language.


She is very Articulate!:wink:


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

Wile_E_Coyote said:


> ...this is falling on deaf ears, so this will be the last time I 'feed the animals' by posting about this. The point was that she had a very compelling story, but that she seemed to be emotionally ranting and male-bashing, rather than calmly describing her experience. I did notice that she added a bit of supplemental info in a subsequent post that explained things perfectly, which was great. It got her point across, and allowed people to see that she was indeed not on the attack for all members of the male population, and that lended additional credence to her stories. Even with her first post, I regret that she was treated the way she was, that was never an issue. The trouble was, rather than addressing the problem, _through her first post_ she seemed to have tunnel vision regarding guys in general. I have no doubt that she's a wonderful person who was treated with disrespect, that was never an issue; and at no time was it ever conveyed to here that her experiences had no merit and, in essence, were unimportant. She provided some clarification in a second post that clearly stated her point, and deserves a response of acknowledgement. Unfortunately, I can't do that, because I'm spending the time addressing another bout of ranting.
> 
> Enjoy your day, sir.
> 
> ...


Thank You mr. Coyote, now you can talk about me ranting all you want to, cause my skin is a little thicker. Now as far as i'am concerned, we could go sit down together somewhere and have a beer, and tell hunting stories. Which is what i'd rather be doing anyway. And you, yourself have a wonderful day, God Bless and be careful in the field.


----------



## Arctic Cat Chic (Aug 16, 2005)

Well, I shoot w/most of the dealers around here, so never run into that type of problem....(and you can be sure I'd nip it in the bud if it did happen.)

....but watch when I bring my truck in for service.


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*here drinks on me!*

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::cocktail::cocktail::cocktail::cocktail::cocktail::cocktail::cocktail:


now lets have a drink.............and have fun and play nice


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

OK... I have to butt in too.

First of all, * REAL MEN KNOW HOW TO RESPECT, AND TREAT A WOMAN*, so don't mistake these clowns for men.
Secondly, yea... I'd also follow you out the door with my money had I been there. 
Third, the day I ever patronize, belittle, or take a woman for granted at my place it will be time for me to quit. I AM BETTER THAN THAT, and don't mind saying so.


----------



## Arctic Cat Chic (Aug 16, 2005)

:set1_applaud:


----------



## hkymoose (Jul 5, 2007)

2005Ultramag said:


> OK... I have to butt in too.
> 
> First of all, * REAL MEN KNOW HOW TO RESPECT, AND TREAT A WOMAN*, so don't mistake these clowns for men.
> Secondly, yea... I'd also follow you out the door with my money had I been there.
> Third, the day I ever patronize, belittle, or take a woman for granted at my place it will be time for me to quit. I AM BETTER THAN THAT, and don't mind saying so.


Again I wanna say thank you to all that have responded. I know the title was probably a little bizzar(I didn't mean to start any harsh feelings:wink, and I didn't mean to P.O anybody in the process. I just wondered if this was something that happened in other areas too. I realize that there are many respectful men out there. I am getting lessons from quite a respectable man right now! He believes that women should be treated equally and he's not any "softer" on me than he would be teaching a guy. Like I have said, I have met many men out on courses and in shops who are more than willing to help me gain the knowledge that I need. I have nothing against men in general, just these couple of guys who don't want business I guess. I am sorry if I have offened anybody in the process of making this thread, I didn't mean to get people at each other's throats, and hey, let's all just play nice out on the course???LOL:thumbs_up:beer:


----------



## GirlsHunt 2 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Sorry*



hkymoose said:


> Again I wanna say thank you to all that have responded. I know the title was probably a little bizzar(I didn't mean to start any harsh feelings:wink, and I didn't mean to P.O anybody in the process. I just wondered if this was something that happened in other areas too. I realize that there are many respectful men out there. I am getting lessons from quite a respectable man right now! He believes that women should be treated equally and he's not any "softer" on me than he would be teaching a guy. Like I have said, I have met many men out on courses and in shops who are more than willing to help me gain the knowledge that I need. I have nothing against men in general, just these couple of guys who don't want business I guess. I am sorry if I have offened anybody in the process of making this thread, I didn't mean to get people at each other's throats, and hey, let's all just play nice out on the course???LOL:thumbs_up:beer:


Hkymoose: Thanks for posting this thread, I enjoyed telling all about my trip to get my Turkey gun. I however didn't intend of PIS*(& :tongue: people off. I have seen in the past that not all men are JERKS. I love one dearly, and have a great number of friends who would break their backs to help me, to the men like that out there and they know who they are THANK YOU:cheer2:. Now for all the others out and about, let your wife, daughter, or even a close friend go in to a place and be treated like " less than human", try not to rant or get mad,:fuming: cause remember "not all guys are as#*&#" just the ones behind the counter, who ignores ME.......(and all the other ladies). Now thats just my opinion.. Once again thank you.


----------



## ogles615 (Mar 9, 2004)

The shop I deal with is owned by a husband and wife. They both hunt and 3d. She builds my arrows and he works on my bow. I can safely say that you wouldn't get this kind of treatment from them. Everytime I have been in there it has been a pleasant experience. They are really great people to deal with, though I haven't been in there all summer. I need to get my rearend in there and get some fresh blades for my Muzzy's and start sizing up which bow I am going to buy next. I am way overdue for one. I've got to try out the new Drenalin.


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*this thread has me singing this.....*

thank Wile for getting it stuck into my head....you suggested it!
I am woman, hear me roar
In numbers too big to ignore
And I know too much to go back an' pretend
'cause I've heard it all before
And I've been down there on the floor
No one's ever gonna keep me down again

CHORUS
Oh yes I am wise
But it's wisdom born of pain
Yes, I've paid the price
But look how much I gained
If I have to, I can do anything
I am strong (strong)
I am invincible (invincible)
I am woman

You can bend but never break me
'cause it only serves to make me
More determined to achieve my final goal
And I come back even stronger
Not a novice any longer
'cause you've deepened the conviction in my soul

CHORUS

I am woman watch me grow
See me standing toe to toe
As I spread my lovin' arms across the land
But I'm still an embryo
With a long long way to go
Until I make my brother understand

Oh yes I am wise
But it's wisdom born of pain
Yes, I've paid the price
But look how much I gained
If I have to I can face anything
I am strong (strong)
I am invincible (invincible)
I am woman
Oh, I am woman
I am invincible
I am strong

FADE
I am woman
I am invincible
I am strong
I am woman ​:jksign:
PLEASE NOTE THIS IS A JOKE AND ONLY A JOKE:grin:


----------



## rednecktxgirl (Aug 17, 2007)

Pat Miller said:


> Dang girl! Where are you shopping....There's a GREAT bowshop in Farmersville Tx with a bowtech and PRO that would treat you as an equal!
> He shoots for the Matthews Team (PRO) and they are just a joy to visit with and shoot with. Called North Texas Archery right on HWY 380 in Farmersville!


I was actually shopping at  Gander Mountain . I was told about an archery shop in Sherman I plan on going to. I don't live exactly close to farmersville but know where it is! used to go through there going to wylie. (I live close to the red river) I got my bow at Cabelas in Fort Worth though. I love going there or Bass Pro, I haven't been to the new one in Garland though!


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*Would this be...*



ogles615 said:


> The shop I deal with is owned by a husband and wife. They both hunt and 3d. She builds my arrows and he works on my bow. I can safely say that you wouldn't get this kind of treatment from them. Everytime I have been in there it has been a pleasant experience. They are really great people to deal with, though I haven't been in there all summer. I need to get my rearend in there and get some fresh blades for my Muzzy's and start sizing up which bow I am going to buy next. I am way overdue for one. I've got to try out the new Drenalin.


...JCL in Sulphur Springs, by chance?


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*Lol...*



PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> thank Wile for getting it stuck into my head....you suggested it!
> I am woman, hear me roar
> In numbers too big to ignore
> And I know too much to go back an' pretend
> ...


:moony:






Touche!


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*lol*

i still cant get that song out of my head!!!!:band::laugh:


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

Dang, and I was all set to out and have that drink with that paoutdoorwoman til she started playing THAT song again........









Disclaimer, Sure hopes she knows this ol Ryder is teasing..


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

Wile_E_Coyote said:


> :moony:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, this thread was intended for "Archery Talk for Women". So Wilie, if you have to troll here, you have to accept the thread and not hijack it or you can change the channel like a radio and go somewhere else.:wink:


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

rednecktxgirl said:


> I was actually shopping at  Gander Mountain . I was told about an archery shop in Sherman I plan on going to. I don't live exactly close to farmersville but know where it is! used to go through there going to wylie. (I live close to the red river) I got my bow at Cabelas in Fort Worth though. I love going there or Bass Pro, I haven't been to the new one in Garland though!


The bow shop in Farmersville is a good one also. Big O's in Sherman also. I bought my Bowtech Tribute in Sherman. They are great. I did have my hubby's help though. So I was treated as a human being! Not a second class Stepford Wife. LOL  The longer I shoot the more comfortable I am about asking questions and know what I want and what I am looking for. I am realizing that everything my husband likes or thinks is cool, I don't necessarily. And therefore I get what I want on my bow. Whether it is arrows, rests, kisser buttons, stabelizers, etc. I am gradually getting it the way I want it. I just wish it wasn't so darn expensive.


----------



## ogles615 (Mar 9, 2004)

Wile_E_Coyote said:


> ...JCL in Sulphur Springs, by chance?


Wile, that's the one and only! Jerry and Jaymie are really great people.


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

harleyryder said:


> Dang, and I was all set to out and have that drink with that paoutdoorwoman til she started playing THAT song again........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i dont take anythign really serious on the net life is to short lol:wink:

cheers! lol
:cocktail::cocktail::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

:zip: =


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*I hunt 20 miles east of there...*



ogles615 said:


> Wile, that's the one and only! Jerry and Jaymie are really great people.


...and I've been in there a few times, one time saved my season last year when I didn't have my portable bow press and needed to change strings; got back on track and took a really nice buck. Jerry and Jaymie are definitely great people, much agreed. If they were a little closer to where I live I'd go out there to shoot some. Nice little range in the back of their shop. And, I know they have no problem providing assistance to women at all, or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*And...*



laurie6805 said:


> Actually, this thread was intended for "Archery Talk for Women". So Wilie, if you have to troll here, you have to accept the thread and not hijack it or you can change the channel like a radio and go somewhere else.:wink:


...WHO are you, again?


----------



## huskerbabe (Jun 15, 2007)

*And then.........*

there are the guys that will help you because.......:tongue:

Ok here is a story I thought you would enjoy. My dh is on the hunting staff of an archery company. One of the requirements is to pay attention to shops that handle their merchandise on how they promote and give customer service. We were traveling in OK City and stopped at the local BP shop. We werent standing together and my dh was looking at some rests/sights (cant really remember) and needed some help. I wandered over to look at the new bows. He had waited 10 minutes and no one tried to help him. I barely walked by and had two guys ask if I needed help. I asked him some technical questions about the bow-that he had no clue about-and then went back to see where my dh was. He started ranting about the lack of help and I said they helped me right away. He then told me it was because I am blonde and have '( v )'  and I thought they were just being nice!:iamwithstupid:
He tells me all the time that I am clueless when it comes to that. I guess it is because I am not thinking it, so they are not thinking it!

Things are changing-but if you let them know you know what you are taliking about it doesnt take long for them to get you are educated in it. It is just harder when you first get started. Just ask Vicki Cianaciarulo (Archer's Choice) when she got into the archer business with Ralph 14 years ago. Many of the guys wouldnt let her work on their bows! They knew right then they had to change some things. She has proved herself over and over again! 

Keep at it ladies and have fun doing it!!:archer:


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

*Ignored?*

I will have to say that my experience buying my bow was very good. I had called first to see if they had the one I wanted to look at in stock before I went. I drove 1 1/2 hours to the store, passing several other bow shops to look at this one. When I got there a man asked if I had called earlier because he was waiting on me to arrive. He was the owner. The man I had talked to earlier had to leave because he had a house fire but had told the manager that I was on my way and to look for me. He was more than helpful. The archery guy arrived later and put everything I wanted on it and fit it to me! They awere awesome. The shop is called The Great Outdoors and it is in Ripley,WV. I have been back there several times. I have had my share of run in's with not so friendly staff, particularly at tractor parts stores! I would disappear when I was 17 and getting parts for my dad. Other men would walk by and someone would magically appear to help them, but not me.


----------



## nativearcher (Nov 20, 2006)

I only read a few of the initial posts for this tread, but I do find it quite ridiculus(?) the treatment a woman would receive in some shops. I currently work in 2 archery shops here in NY. and I think its great seeing more women comming into the sport of archery and bowhunting. I think people seing women involved in such a sport would have a different view of the sport over all. As for working in archery shops, when ever I get the husband / boyfriend in looking for a bow with his wife/ girlfriend there with him, I always ask if she was interested also, and try to let her draw a bow or 2. The more people involed in our sport the better. sorry just my 2 cents... matty


----------



## De-Gurl (Feb 4, 2007)

I also received poor treatment from a pro-shop owner. . 

I bought arrows, accessories, another bow (for my son), etc. elsewhere. I will buy a new bow in a few months from another shop. So, this guy, because he disrespected me, lost at least $1,500 in business.

I blame it on their personal ignorance. But, not all guys are like that. I have had good experiences with other shops. I have also been treated fairly by many guys in other non-traditional settings (I also shoot pistols, and have started with a shotgun, paddle kayaks, as well as participate in other sports).


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*help*



Witchy1 said:


> That's too bad that some of you were treated _that way. It would make me mad too and I probably wouldn't keep my mouth shut about it either!!! I do have to compliment the guys and many of the shops in our area. As far as I know, they don't treat women that way and seem to truly want to help us out. _ Hopefully in the future you won't run into any more jerks.


we are wanting you to help us, not us to help you.


----------



## lilblknight (Jan 23, 2006)

*women archers*

If i may add, women archers are just so cool. I am not a sales rep or work in a store, but if i was id say it be a huge mistake to over look a female trying to get into the archery world, or buy archery equiptment for her self, honestly it upsets me a lil, becouse im a man that would love for the girls in his life to spends some time with him in the outdoors, my wife and youngin supports me of my love for the outdoors, but sometimes i wish they had more of an interest to go hunting or join me in a blind with their cameras, as we watched the wild life together, id give my right arm but then again id have to shoot a crossbow from then on, while not making light of this situation, I begin to think of how my neice at 6 is spending time with my father in building her deer blind. yes i said her deer blind, becouse it is hers, only to have some jerk ruin that spark she has for the outdoors, by making her feel inferior. I must say if i saw this id be a lil upset. im just glad see by the responses. their is good people in this world and I challenge you to find em, we still have so much more to learn about the archery world from each other, so dont give up, you are a valuable part and we need you, good luck and stay safe LBK


----------



## De-Gurl (Feb 4, 2007)

I wish all my girlfriends would join me, I have one that duck hunts and does traditional archery. I hang out at the archery club and those guys are cool with me. I'm not there to be cute or looking for guys-I'm 45 and married with two children-I'm there to shoot, get better at it, get some time with my son, and enjoy the outdoors. 

It all boils down to mutual respect. Common interests. I love archery, hunting, outdoor stuff. Treat me fairly and with respect and you will get it back.


----------



## hkymoose (Jul 5, 2007)

I set up my bow Friday at a shop I have heard so many good things about. They treated me very well! Awesome guys! They did their best to make sure I was satisfied. Their service made up for the 2 "poor" people that I had dealt with. 
I would like anybody reading this to know, that if you're in the Port Huron area and are need of some advice/equipment for your bow, please go to the Hock Shop and talk to Bob or Tim. They are great guys, they know their stuff, and love to help ladies! LOL :hail::wink:


----------



## JandinA2 (Nov 14, 2006)

I just moved from West Michigan to the East side and my boyfriend and I went into the nearby shop to get our late season doe tags. The guy in front of us looks at me and then looks at my boyfriend and goes "looks like you are getting two tags this year." My jaw dropped. And my boyfriend replies with "heh, she kills more deer than me." I still can't believe somebody had the cohones to say that!


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

I can because I see it all the time and it's not a slam against you but more against the guy (aka idiot) who drags his wife,G/F, sister,whoever he can leach off of and buys tags in her name so he can shoot more.ukey:


----------



## longerbow66 (Feb 1, 2006)

When I go in the are archery shop I have gotten oh you are Lonnies wife and I have said yes I am my Name is Bonda!:wink:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Some may notice that this thread has gotton a little shorter:wink:
I removed some of the more obvious "hijacking" posts
Thank you everyone for coming over to see what we are talking about here in the Women's AT 
but if your post is missing you will know why.

CountryWoman
Women's AT Moderator


----------



## bluesun7602 (Aug 23, 2005)

i hate going to archery shops without my boyfriend, i'm either ignored or talked down to. it sucks that its like that, but hey... sometimes ya just gotta play their game. you know that you know what you're talking about, you just gotta play along and let those man-jerks think they're soooo much smarter than you. there's only two shops in the area i like to go to because they have seen me shoot and they respect me as an archer, not "some girl"


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

I am saddened to hear that some archers aren't given respect because of their gender. I've only been shooting for two years (seriously) and I know that there are many archers from whom I could learn a great deal, both men and women. If you take your business "elsewhere" you should let them know why. If I was a business owner and I had employees who dismissed 50% of the population, I would make corrections. Good luck all, and happy safe shooting.


----------



## loud_guitar (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm wondering where you went. That is some pretty bad service.
I work in the archery dept of an outdoor store in southeast Michigan and have had customers complain about a few archery shops (one of which closed down a while ago). I don't understand why anyone would turn away the buisness, or the chance to get somone interested (or keep them interested) in the shooting sports, and hunting. 
I can understand the store being busy. It's the heat of archery pre-season, and where I work, somtimes I'm the only one working in the department.
I want to give everyone quality service, but I also want to help everyone quickly so people don't have to wait so long.


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Everybody knows my wife and I mean everybody she shoots relative good scores silwer medals in most provincial matches.She is 5'8 @ a 120 pounds I am 6'7 @ 200 pounds and peopple are more scared of her than of meShe got talked to down once and after that well... let's not get into the details,but people really feel sorry for me. But that is why I love her she does not nonsence from anyone


----------



## hkymoose (Jul 5, 2007)

loud_guitar said:


> I'm wondering where you went. That is some pretty bad service.
> I work in the archery dept of an outdoor store in southeast Michigan and have had customers complain about a few archery shops (one of which closed down a while ago). I don't understand why anyone would turn away the buisness, or the chance to get somone interested (or keep them interested) in the shooting sports, and hunting.
> I can understand the store being busy. It's the heat of archery pre-season, and where I work, somtimes I'm the only one working in the department.
> I want to give everyone quality service, but I also want to help everyone quickly so people don't have to wait so long.


I really don't want to get into store names:wink::zip: I have heard some things abut them out shooting though that should have been a red flag to me, but we all learn, right? This was in July when I ordered my bow. 
I also work a sporting goods store and I get the "cold shoulder" by some of the guys that come in! Ya know, the whole "She's just a girl, what does she know?" thing. What can I say? Life goes on, and I'm about to move back up north where eveything will be right in the world again! :jam:


----------



## sheds188 (Sep 23, 2007)

hey,I know I am new here but after reading some of the posts on here about this subject,I must say that I think its awesome that you gals get out there and shoot some arrows!! I think its great and the men at the bow shop just get upset when they know deep down that you gals could shoot them under the table!! Heck I wished my wife would shoot with me!!! It would be a blast!!
When my daughter gets old enough I will get here a bow to shoot!!!
By the way great job ladies and keep shootin!!!


----------



## rapture05 (Oct 5, 2005)

*sad*



sheds188 said:


> hey,I know I am new here but after reading some of the posts on here about this subject,I must say that I think its awesome that you gals get out there and shoot some arrows!! I think its great and the men at the bow shop just get upset when they know deep down that you gals could shoot them under the table!! Heck I wished my wife would shoot with me!!! It would be a blast!!
> When my daughter gets old enough I will get here a bow to shoot!!!
> By the way great job ladies and keep shootin!!!


Well, chicks all I have to say is keep doing what yall are doing and don't let thoes Idiots bother you.


----------



## mathews/fish (Jun 19, 2005)

*lessons in the key of life...*

First, let me apoligize for those who are ignorant, arrogant, and just plain foolish. My deapest appoligies, ladies.

I have worked at a local archery shop for 18 years / seasonally. I treat everyone equally. When a family comes in together, I great them all with a firm handshake. Then ask who is looking and for what. Then when I have found out who is needing a new product or service, I focus on them. Doesn't matter whether man, woman, or child. It is their purchase.
While I worked in auto sales for a major dealer in Northern IN some years ago...it was sad how many patrons were treated. 
If the lady was alone, some of the sales persons would ignore them. I would go up with a firm handshake and introduce myself. Then ask how I might be of assistance to her. 
If the lady was young and attractive, then these same sales persons would be tripping all over each other to get to the lady. 
I would then keep at my desk, and do paperwork. I was encouraged, when time and again, the ladies would ignore the "boys club" and look around, then come over to my desk and ask if I would help them. I was able to focus on the task at hand. I received several letters, addressed to the dealership, giving praise for how professional I was in my manners, and attitude throughout the sale.
Lesson for the un-schooled>>>he who would be first, will be last.
and he who would be last, will be exhaulted to be first.

BTW. I was usually 2nd. in sales every month in a dealership franchise of over 50 sales "professionals". 
Shoot straight.


----------



## Northern-Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Ha, story of my life.

I've been an auto mechanic, auto partsperson and firearms sales. I love going to NAPA by myself and asking for parts. If I can't find a woman working the counter then I settle for a guy and wait to see if I can play with his mind.

I haven't shot bow yet but have done lots of rifle hunting and upland hunting with the dogs. My two daughters, 11 and 5, are with me most times when we go out. Store owners will wake up and realize that getting the female pop. involved in the sport is the only way to increase hunter/shooter numbers. Look at even just 10 years ago and we can see it has improved.


----------



## hkymoose (Jul 5, 2007)

Again, I just want to say how nice it is to have the gentelmen respond on this thread. It's great to see supportive guys like that! Just remember, in no way am I asking for you to appologize for the general male population. No appology needed. I have "rubbed elbows" with some pretty awesome gentlmen that have given me quite a bit of great information!


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

I really don't think it's because men are trying to ignore the woman who are actually buying,,, It's sorta like when someone goes out and buys a car,,, THe salemens automatically thinks the man's the one who does all the shopping when it comes to car buying,,, when actually it's the woman who is the brains behind everything thats bought,, I was always taught that eveyone has the means when buying a car these days,, eveyone from a 16yr old high school graduate , picking out what He wants for graduation to that 90 yr old woman who barely can see over the dashboard...
People tend to prescreen those who they think are actual buyers and those who just look to be ,, I think the probem is that men have dominated the sport of Archery and have been the main support and buyer of most archer equipment in the past, so when a woman comes into the store they tend to be more shocked when they are actually interested in the sport of archery then intentionally being rude,, As most woman already know,, If you surprise a man,, His first reaction will be to laugh rather then become humiliated,, It's just a man's nature,,,,Pride,,,,, anyway,, I'm just glad there are more and more woman coming into the sport myself,,, I love it when woman show up a man in a sport he so loves.. But then again,,, I am very very competetive and love to be challenged, by anyone,,, besides,, I'd much rather rub a elbow with a pretty lady then a guys with Big hairy knuckles,, lol


----------



## Northern-Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

And why are people surprised when the lady who enjoys the outdoors is not a butch.









We clean up pretty darn nice.


----------



## DougKMN (Nov 7, 2006)

Its sad that happens. I've got a funny story for you ladies (Maybe not so funny at the time....)

A girl I know had the serpentine belt break in her car, luckily she was close enough to a town with a shop to be able to "hobble" along. She was dressed up to go out, so didn't really want to do any "grease monkey" work, so she asked them what it would run to replace the belt. They told her $50 plus the belt. She asked them how much for the belt (I think it was $15). She then told them she'd just take the belt. They laughed at her and informed her that if she "Tried to drive home to have daddy do it" she'd destroy her car before she got home. She re-iterated that all she wanted was the belt. They relented, and she went out to her car, grabbed a wrench out of the car, popped the hood, and proceeded to slap the belt in in under a minute. She looked over at the mechanics in the shop to see them completely gobsmacked as she drove off. 

One thing's for sure, never underestimate anyone, especially not a woman.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Ive been searching the archives and found this thread to be awesome! Not really archery related but i had taken my daughter Carrigan rifle hunting for deer and she killed a nice one, she's only 11. We had the buck in the back of our truck over showing her friend, a large group of neighbors were all admiring the animal when a truck with 3 young men pulled up to see as well. Carrigan was sitting on the tool box, a big grin from ear to ear, the men walked up and first looked to me and said, "Did you get him!" i shook my head no, then they asked another guy if he had. That's when Carrigan said," He's mine". Their chins all hit the pavement and they were speechless,:faint: it was a wonderful moment.
She was still in her camo and orange and all at the time, the other guy was in street clothes.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

zmax hunter said:


> Ive been searching the archives and found this thread to be awesome! Not really archery related but i had taken my daughter Carrigan rifle hunting for deer and she killed a nice one, she's only 11. We had the buck in the back of our truck over showing her friend, a large group of neighbors were all admiring the animal when a truck with 3 young men pulled up to see as well. Carrigan was sitting on the tool box, a big grin from ear to ear, the men walked up and first looked to me and said, "Did you get him!" i shook my head no, then they asked another guy if he had. That's when Carrigan said," He's mine". Their chins all hit the pavement and they were speechless,:faint: it was a wonderful moment.
> She was still in her camo and orange and all at the time, the other guy was in street clothes.


I love those stories!

*Girl POWER!*:wav:

Lookout Tiff... you got competition coming up!


----------



## Arch Angel (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm sorry you had that experience. I've been mostly lucky with my hobbies. I've done paintball and target shooting with a Ruger 10/22, most guys think it's cool that a woman is interested in those things. Same so far with archery. I'm not a delicate flower though, I think I look like a sturdy gal that would dig this stuff. When I bought a scope for my rifle one shop did make me feel stupid, I just learned a little more about it and went to a friendlier place.


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

This is my first look at this thread.

Personally I'm shocked though i shouldn't be. When we first were interested in getting to archery we went to bass pro. The guy there helped us and was very interested in helping both of us. They didn't have what we wanted. He also told us to go to a smaller more specialty shop where they really knew their stuff. Needless to say we bought our bows at the specialty shop. They have as many women on their staff as they do men. It's great.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

My wife likes to rifle hunt for whitetails with me, we have had some really great times together. When she tells other men she hunts more often than not they are surprised that she does it. And most other women are surprised as well. She grew up in a hunting family what with 6 brothers and all, but they never took her hunting. I did.
I am however having trouble convincing her to start bow hunting with me, she always says, " Why wait for them to get so close", she likes the big bang, dead buck!


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

congrates to the ladies of getting their deer... i didnt get anythis year i am going out thou this week...its our late season here in pa! 


you can just have your wife go out with ya and video tape, i love to do both just getting out into the woods is a high for me:wink:


----------



## huskerbabe (Jun 15, 2007)

Congrats to your daughter Carrrigan!!! It is stories like these that re-inforces why I work so hard at getting women involved in the outdoors!!

This is the ultimate women empowerment!! 

Burning your bra just doesnt have the same effect!!:lol3:


----------



## flashfire (Jan 7, 2008)

jumping in a little late here...


hk, sorry to hear about your experience. It is unfortunate because it reflects so poorly on the men themselves. Not all men, but those few who maybe think what should be their own 'boys club' has been invaded. It's juvenile really, kind of like kids in high school forming cliques because of the mental safety in an 'Us and Them' mindset. :wink:

So far, I have been fortunate. Most of the men have been accepting and encouraging and helpful. I think your attitude about refusing to spend your money in a store that treats you shabbily, for whatever reason, is a good one. And I also agree that before you make that decision, that a private conversation with the store manager is in order. They may not be aware they have an employee who is discouraging business LOL


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

flashfire said:


> jumping in a little late here...
> 
> 
> hk, sorry to hear about your experience. It is unfortunate because it reflects so poorly on the men themselves. Not all men, but those few who maybe think what should be their own 'boys club' has been invaded. It's juvenile really, kind of like kids in high school forming cliques because of the mental safety in an 'Us and Them' mindset. :wink:
> ...


I'd say* all* of the men have. 

It's the boys that are mistaken for men that make men look bad.:wink:


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

Let me tell you girls this is an on going thing for me in good ol boys Oklahoma. I would LOVE to be a secret shopper and hit all the stores that carry hunting gear and bows. At Bass Pro they will only help me when my husband is with me. It makes my eyebrow (Yes the one. you girls know that look) just rise to the occasion and I give them the look. My husband is so good to say I think you need to be talking to HER! 
Please Bass Pro.. I would love to be your secret shopper!! :wink2:


----------



## Harmony (Jun 27, 2007)

I was totally shocked at what i read of how u all were treated just cause ur female!!!!! i know not all guys r like that but the guys who r need 2 catch themselves on and not be so narrow minded it totally gets to me when guys r like that!!! 

ive never had that trouble before...living in northern ireland i only have one archery shop near me and it is 1 hr drive away...but the owner treats every one equally (also helps cause hes one of my coaches but anywho he helps me out and knows that he is helping a fellow Northern ireland team member out).

the men that treat women like u all have described need to see that woman can do the things men can do just as well…sometimes even better.

If and when I come 2 the USA and go into a archery shop and get treated that way the guy will certainly get a piece of my mind!!!!

Shoot well!!! :jam:


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*sad but true*

I know it is sad, but true that this happens sometimes.

I had the same issue in a Pro Shop that I managed almost 10 years ago with the employees who worked there when I started there. I took a long time to change things and eventually they didn't like having their hours reduced and quit or were terminated. Guess they thought they were hot stuff. The replacement employees we hired were much better informed and nice to everyone.

Sorry this has happened to any of you. 

I challenge all guys (or anyone) if you see it happen, stand up for what is right.

Good luck and good shooting.


----------



## stevegabriel (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear how you ladies were treated. I just took up archery a little over a year back and my bride is considering joining me. I shoot a recurve and her carpel tunnel made drawing the bow VERY difficult. My 12 year old son however,shoots a compound with a trigger and suggested thet Mom try it. 
She was able to draw and aim so this weekend we're off to the range.

Anyway, a story for you ladies. Mindy, my wife, was the first woman member of the Farragut Striper Club in Long Island, NY. Other women fished, but she was voted in as the first female member 16 years ago.

One November night we were with a bunch of other lunatics fishing off of Shagwong Point out at Montauk. We fish from the beach, the wind was NW 15 - 20 mph and the temperature was in the 30's. Very few fish were caught that night but Mindy managed a 15 lb striper around 2 in the morning.

When the sun came up I was ragging with some of the other men when one told me "At least I wasn't outfished by my wife". I replied "No, you were outfished by mine!".


----------



## Arch Angel (Dec 29, 2007)

stevegabriel said:


> One November night we were with a bunch of other lunatics fishing off of Shagwong Point out at Montauk. We fish from the beach, the wind was NW 15 - 20 mph and the temperature was in the 30's. Very few fish were caught that night but Mindy managed a 15 lb striper around 2 in the morning.
> 
> When the sun came up I was ragging with some of the other men when one told me "At least I wasn't outfished by my wife". I replied "*No, you were outfished by mine!*".


LOL, that was freak'n awesome!


----------



## hunterj (Mar 26, 2006)

*you are the same*

If you had come in my shopand one of my guys did that the would be fired on the spot woman are no different then any other customer I have had woman that had never even shot a bow come and walk out wiht a full set up and there 20 yrd pin sighted in I have been in shops were woman have bee treated like a piece of dirt and is not right good luck with your bow


----------



## Barbie (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh my word, I can't believe this. When I went to get my Bow everyone in the shop was eager to help me. And man were they busy.... Men just sometimes don't get the 20 century thing, they liked the caveman idea and are sticking to that...:tongue:


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

Arrg! Men!! Okay, this doesn't have to do with a bow shop or anything, but it does have to do with a certain archery website and T & A photos. 

I go out of town one night and the hubby has to look at all of the T & A photos on the mutanville bar forum. Page after page after page! ARRG Men! It is all on the history on the computer. 

So, I go to find the thread where AT girls posted pics of hot guys and *OF COURSE *that thread disappeared. 

Please don't tell me how I should be happy that he is just looking etc. 

ARRRGGGG MEN! 

Bring on the pics of the hot guys! (Fight fire with fire, ya know, not that I really care about looking at a bunch of hot guys) :wink


----------



## r_strick9 (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes, there are some jerks out there, but if you shop around, you will find more people that are helpful than not. I guess the shop that I started with spoiled my girls and I. We went to the shop one day with my husband,"of course after he checked it out to see if it was family friendly", within in a week they had me in a used bow. Buy Christmas they had both my girls in bows. I can't tell you how many hours that Connie & Micky Shillings "from Just Archery in Jasper, TX spent with my girls teaching them how to shoot" May Micky Rest In Peace. And man I miss Connie since she went back to Alaska. I now drive an hour and 10 minutes one way to Lufkin Farm Supply & Nursery, Inc in Lufkin Texas, I have never walked through the doors that David didn't say Hey Lady or Gal, How can I help you? I've been to other archery shops around that are closer to me, but didn't get the same treatment, so they don't get my $$. Maybe we need to start a thread that list woman/family friendly shops that promote the sport.


----------



## lorit1964 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Argh, Men!*

This treatment seems to happen on a regular basis (especially in the "big box" stores but in a lot of the pro shops too.) My Daughter (11years old) was looking for a new bow (she had outgrown her Micro Midas that she had been shooting for 6 years) We walked into a pro shop that was rather busy so we knew there would be a wait. There were men that came in after us that were assisted before the owner even looked at us. When there was finally a lull in the traffic one of the guys asked what he could help us find for my husband. I turned around and said well I was looking for a new bow for my daughter but I think since you have so much business I am going to go elsewhere and find her what she wants. He looked at my daughter and said that she would be best using some cheap "toy" bow. That did it!!!! I let him have it. I told him the awards she has already won and said that he managed to loose a sale and walked out. We went to another shop and we were treated like queens...needless to say we walked out with a Hoyt that I am afraid I am going to have to pry out of my daughters hands when it comes time to move up. 
So you are not alone in the need to vent or in the treatment recieved. I got the same thing when I was out looking for a shotgun for trap shooting...everyone would ask my husband how they could help him and ignored me. He would say that he was there with me and walk off to let them get a good a** chewing from me. He finds it amusing and loves to see me tell them like it is. He is active in all firearm sports as am I and the kids. Just wait til my daughter decides she wants a 12 guage instead of the 20 she has LOL.


----------



## hockeynut (Aug 15, 2007)

Ok I had to reply as a man.

I took my wife to get her set up with her first bow ever (long time ago), I was standing there and the guy behind the counter kept looking at me and asking me questions. I finally said "you must be hard of hearing or you don't listen - the bow is for my wife!" I said it loud enough that everyone in the pace had to hear.

Then we hear a voice from the Fishing area "you tell him!" The owners wife was restocking the shelves. Small shop. She proceeds to chew him up and down as my wife and I just sat there in awe!!! :mg: We did not buy a bow but she did say she would talk to the owner/husband. Never did see the guy again and frequented the spot quite often before we moved. The next time the guy who helped went out of his way to help my wife with a set up and only asked me one question to help better answer a question I had asked.

The shop I go to now treats you like you walk into the bar on Cheers and yell to you how you doing let me know if we can help. And they don't care, man woman or child... My 6 year old daughter got the same service as there every day customers that walked in. My daughter is hard to please but if I mention I am going to the archery shop she drops everything and wants to go!

Please dislike the individuals that did that (I would) and just remember there are bad apples out there but there are also some great men/women that look at you as a fellow human being looking for something you like and will treat you that way!!!


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

:embara::embara: After reading this thread I almost feel it necessary to apologize for my gender. Somethings will never change I guess. It is frustrating to read this after seeing so many stories about the ever-increasing number of women getting involved in bowhunting and archery. Of course, it isn't just women though . . . most "pro-shops" look at you like you lost your mind if you go in and ask about target equipment. Most haven't the foggiest idea what "that" stuff is, and, in my opinion, do nothing to help the sport with some of the poor advice they dish out. Fortunately here in PA we have an abundance of shops and you can quickly learn to stay away from the bad ones.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Mr. October said:


> :embara::embara: After reading this thread I almost feel it necessary to apologize for my gender. Somethings will never change I guess. It is frustrating to read this after seeing so many stories about the ever-increasing number of women getting involved in bowhunting and archery. Of course, it isn't just women though . . . most "pro-shops" look at you like you lost your mind if you go in and ask about target equipment. Most haven't the foggiest idea what "that" stuff is, and, in my opinion, do nothing to help the sport with some of the poor advice they dish out. Fortunately here in PA we have an abundance of shops and you can quickly learn to stay away from the bad ones.


I'll never feel a need to apologize for someone else's poor behavior, but I thoroughly enjoy making jerks look like the idiots they are when it comes to sex, and or race when they treat people in a disrespectful way.


----------



## flaursen (Feb 10, 2008)

mn_huntergirl said:


> I totally understand the frustration. I want to give credit to the shop I bought my bow at and go to practice at, Bwana Archery in St Paul. They're awsome, very friendly and answer all my questions no matter how silly. They helped me get set up and gave me tips on shooting (how not to wack my arm!!:tongue. I love going in there, as for looking at anything at local chain sports stores...I might as well forget it or have my man with.


John and JR are the nicest folks around but my wife is impartial to Brandon from Archery Country in St Cloud I would rather shoot beside a woman any day they are calmer and shoot way better than me my wifes nickname is bullseye lol 

Frank


----------



## fflegel (Dec 5, 2006)

Back in the early 80's I worked in a pro shop in Washington state, we were pretty busy shop so quite often my wife would help me out. More than once we would get the customer in that had the "she don't know nuthin she's a girl" attitude. So when they would insist on her getting me to answer a question, I would tell them "I don't know, let me ask Nancy" was funny to see the looks on their faces when she knew. One time had a guy that insisted she get me to tie in a peep sight, I told him "I'm not very good at that, let me get my wife so it can be done right"


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

fflegel said:


> Back in the early 80's I worked in a pro shop in Washington state, we were pretty busy shop so quite often my wife would help me out. More than once we would get the customer in that had the "she don't know nuthin she's a girl" attitude. So when they would insist on her getting me to answer a question, I would tell them "I don't know, let me ask Nancy" was funny to see the looks on their faces when she knew. One time had a guy that insisted she get me to tie in a peep sight, I told him "I'm not very good at that, let me get my wife so it can be done right"


That's what I like to watch. when it's done right the dumb looks you get can be hysterical.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

You should get more respect in the FITA target ranks - when I want to watch awesome shooting technique and learn something, I use the YouTube or Olympic videos of the Korean women. There are no better shooters out there. It's no mystery why they dominate. In addition to their superb technique, you can see their complete self-assurance, precision and quiet confidence.

Back in 1976, I worked at an archery shop with a rather small woman. She was the hunting expert, and I knew target recurves. It always confused the men when I yelled over to her for her opinion of this or that broadhead. 

Another time, she was talking to a customer about various bows and absent-mindedly picked up a compound from the rack and drew if back a couple of times as she talked. He asked to see the bow, and he couldn't draw it back! (To be fair, he needed to learn proper technique.) He was pretty embarassed, but it was fun for us.


----------



## qt_bow_grl88 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Go Back*

I know going back to those places is the last thing you would ever want to do and it doesn't sound pleasing at all, but I would encourage you too. Then, if they treat you the same way, you can say that you gave them a second chance, but they definately will not be getting any sales from you and you will be passing on how unsatisfied you were with their shop and their attitudes. (well we are actually doing that now, but it will sound better when you say it lol)
There is no reason that women should be treated the way that they are (sometimes). I know not all shops treat women that way, but it's a shame for the ones that do. 
When I first started shooting, I went to a shop owned by a husband and wife. The husband treated me well, but the wife thought she knew everything and made rude remarks if I asked about something on my bow. I applaude women who own their own shops, but that doesn't give you the right to have a "better than you" attitude.
I just wanted to tell that little story, because it's kind of a reverse of yours. Men can be really helpful, but sometimes it's the women who treat us unfairly.
Good Shooting Girls!!!


----------



## flashfire (Jan 7, 2008)

Wait a sec....

There was a thread here with hot archery men and it
_disappeared_?!!!

I miss all the good stuff


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Well ladies let me tell ya,even us men get treated like crap at some shops.I'm 40 and have been hunting for 27 years now.Yet maybe since I look younger I get attitudes from shop people who think they know more than me.Often they will say something like" I've been hunting 15 years and this is how its done".LOL.So don't let get to you, just tell them "this is what I want,I dont care what you think".:wink:


----------



## dalebow (Nov 28, 2004)

My wife shoot and hunts right next to me with her longbow and recurve.

Dont lump all of us guys in one heap....some of us are gentlemen


----------

